# Brew boiler not heating



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Right I've now replaced the pump, opv and digital thermostat in my expobar brewtus.

Problem is the brew boiler now isn't heating. Its only reaching ambient temperatures from the steam boiler.

Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Element?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Please don't say that lol, I've spent the day working on the machine and I don't want even more difficult stuff to do


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

You need to put a meter across the terminals and see if it's switching on to be able to rule it out.

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok I'll see if I can borrow one soon. If it is that it'll need sending off, its too advanced for me. At this rate i might as well upgrade! if only I didn't have expensive taste


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Your not having a lot of luck with that are you, i hope its something as simple as a wire in the wrong place?? may not be the element, could be the sender in the cylinder? dont know the wiring in these but the Digital thermostat must take a reading from some sort of couple or temp switch, may be worth checking as most will fail in safe mode, IE open circuit, the other thing is does it have a thermal trip, little red button in the middle about the size of a pin head with a 6.6mm spade terminal on ether side, if thats popped up it wont heat up either.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Rob I think this machine was supposed to be won by you haha. I'm not smart enough for it!

I've checked the thermal trip and its all fine. All cables seem to be in place and stuff. It's over my head after that.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

I fixed it!

The thermostat comes designed for refrigiration, so it needed reprogramming. Found out after loads of searching on brewtus groups.

I now have a bit of overshoot - the thermostat is set to 92, but heats to 95 then cools. As far as I can find though, this is just lag that was happening before but was programmed out of showing it.

For anyone who is frantically searching online for a similar problem (unlikely given the age of these machines), the required parameters are as follows:

CO -7

EP 95

P7 0

P5 0

P3 0

P2 0

P1 0

PO 1

PU 0

L6 0

L5 0

D3 5

D2 2

D1 0

DO 1

C8 1

C7 0

C5 0

C4 0

C3 -50

C2 99

C1 99

Pump now ramps up to about 9.5 bar on the manometer (i know, not necessarily accurate) and stays there without fluctuation. Wicked.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

Dude i am so happy you got this fixed, you have worked hard and have probably learnt a lot about your machine. does the digital stat have any offset you can program into it or a switching band to adjust.

you are going to have to post a vid soon you do know that


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Good work!


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks guys! Its been an emotional ride haha. Rage against the espresso machine.

Rob I've got the offset sorted so not sure what's up with the lag but I read elsewhere that it shouldn't affect the normal functioning







I'm relieved but just waiting for the next bit to go wrong


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Monkey_Devil said:


> Thanks guys! Its been an emotional ride haha. Rage against the espresso machine.
> 
> Rob I've got the offset sorted so not sure what's up with the lag but I read elsewhere that it shouldn't affect the normal functioning
> 
> ...


Surely there's nothing left to go wrong...

Element element element 

Kidding! Nice one mate, best of luck. Hopefully you'll just get to enjoy it for a while now!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha if that happens I'm screwed.

The lag on the thermostat is throwing me off slightly, but I think it's just one of the parameters configured wrong. Interestingly, after a 5oz flush and letting it come up to heat, it can show temperature anywhere from 91 to 94, yet the shots taste consistent so I think it is actually sitting at 92, just not displaying as such. I'm a bit confused by it. But at least I'm getting my morning latte again!


----------

